# Some of my recent work....



## buylongterm (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## Greg @ East Bay BMW (Jul 6, 2013)

That last picture is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Beautiful pics!! What kind have camera do you use?


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Blue Angels were fun to shoot


----------



## buylongterm (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the compliments and the shot above of the Blue Angels in simply incredible!!! Nice work!

My Gear:
Canon 5D III (Gripped)
70-200L 2.8 IS II
35L 1.4
100L 2.8 Macro
24-70 2.8 V. II


----------



## buylongterm (Apr 11, 2013)

Greg @ East Bay BMW said:


> That last picture is absolutely stunning!


Thanks. It was shot at a famous cathedral "La Sagrada Familia - Barcelona, Spain". Here's a few more. Place is absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## pod13 (Dec 20, 2001)

Nice images BLT! And some really nice equipment, too.


----------



## pod13 (Dec 20, 2001)

Snareman: was that 400mm on a gimbal or did you get that shot handheld?


----------



## Mik3ymomo (Oct 15, 2013)

You do a real nice job. Top shelf.
Tell us about your gear.


----------



## modobrew (Oct 30, 2013)

Great pictures! Looks like you seem to be in the right place at the right time (bee/birds/etc). That cathedral is absolutely stunning. I'm assuming you did some HDR post processing to get those highlights, colors, and shadows in some of those images taken inside? Great work.


----------



## buylongterm (Apr 11, 2013)

Mik3ymomo said:


> You do a real nice job. Top shelf.
> Tell us about your gear.


Thank you. I shoot with Canon gear.

Canon 5DIII (gripped)
70-200mm 2.8 L IS II
35mm 1.4 L
100mm 2.8L IS (probably the sharpest lens I have ever used or owned)
24-70mm 2.8L II


----------



## buylongterm (Apr 11, 2013)

modobrew said:


> Great pictures! Looks like you seem to be in the right place at the right time (bee/birds/etc). That cathedral is absolutely stunning. I'm assuming you did some HDR post processing to get those highlights, colors, and shadows in some of those images taken inside? Great work.


More like 90% luck! 

And very good eye. I manually do some HDR processing with certain images. Certain pictures look so much better as long as it's not over done.


----------



## Chiz Nastyy (Nov 30, 2013)

Damn your real good. Nice work!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

Wow! Those colors are pretty amazing! 
Great work!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Interesting. When is a photo art?


----------



## Mik3ymomo (Oct 15, 2013)

Dave 330i said:


> Interesting. When is a photo art?


You would be surprised how many rules that are shared in regards to color and composition with other Art forms.

I believe Photography is Art is when it speaks to an emotion or tells a story or maybe even grabs ones attention for more then a glimpse.

There is alot being done with photography that wasnt quite possible until the Digital age.

The beauty of Art or Art appreciation is that it is different to us all. Of course this is my opinion.
Others may vary.

At the very least it can be at least or more of an Art then paint thrown on a canvas I've seen.

- Mike


----------



## ddk632 (Aug 19, 2006)

Excellent work. :thumbup:


----------



## Parise2713 (Jul 27, 2014)

Every picture you took and edited looks amazing. That last picture especially.


----------



## 09bmw335i4me (Nov 22, 2014)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## fw25 (Jan 14, 2015)

Great pictures


----------



## skynet (Apr 21, 2015)

Wow! Stunning !


----------



## MythosDreamlab (Jul 31, 2013)

Love the cathedral shots and the colors. Also love the abstract ones. 

Photo Art is my area of photography that I am concentrating on now. I gotta check out how to post pictures here and start me own thread.


----------

